# Cypress Knee's



## KnH (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone know where to get some cypress knee's


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

all I can think of is garden centers, might have to go online.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

If you dont mind ordering online you can purchase Cypress Knees from this website.

http://www.glassboxtropicals.com/products/suppliesdecor/cypressknees

as well as other driftwood items, and terrarium supplies.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I just ordered some from here:

http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwoodknees.htm

Got the order today, and I must say they look great!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Great Steve! Looking forward to helping with the scape...


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

jerrybforl said:


> Great Steve! Looking forward to helping with the scape...


Excellent! Glad you can make it...


----------

